# [SOLVED] [X11/Login] Nie mogę się zalogować na usera.

## dread_simon

Po zalogowaniu na zwyklego usera nie wczytauje mi się środowisko graficzne Xfce4, pokazuje się manager logowania. Po dodaniu nowego uzytkownika i próbie logowania na niego to samo. Bez problemu natomiast loguje się na roota.

Dodam jeszcze, że zanim wystąpiły takie problemy, emergowałem blackdown-jre i zkofingurowałem. Java działa, wszystko wydaje się byc ok mimo że na koniec kompilacji:

```
 Gnu info directory  index is up-to-date.

IMPOTRANTS 2 config file in /etc need updating.

Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
```

Chodziło o pliki /etc/pam.d/kde i /etc/pam.d/kde-np, podmieniłem nowo utworzone pliki o dłuższej nazwie pliku na kde i kde-np [bo podobno defaultowo nie robi się to automatcznie]. Ten sam błąd wywalało wcześniej przy kompiacji Kadu.

Po tym wszystkim nie mogę już sie zalogować na żadnego usera.

Co robić? Dziekuje za każdą pomoc.[/code]

----------

## damjanek

```
etc-update
```

 na dziendobry.

zeby moc sie zalogowac w jakims okreslonym srodowisku graficznym, dajesz

```
echo "exec `which polecenie_ktorym_uruchamiasz_wm`" >> ~/.xinitrc
```

dla danego usera.

----------

## dread_simon

```
etc-update
```

 nic nie daje, a xininitrc miałem ustawony dobrze. Czy moze to być spowodowane brakiem plku xorg.conf w ktalogu roota/użytkowników?? Czy xorg.conf.new jest tylko backupem czy też pełni jakąs aktywną funkcje? Bo założyłem że są backupami i je usunałem [xorg.conf.new]. Może to jest jakiś trop... Dzięki za pomoc z góry :]

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak nowy może być backupem? Po to go tworzysz żeby go przetestować/korzystać.

Odsyłam do dokumentacji Gentoo, tam jest o konfiguracji Xorg.

----------

## dread_simon

Juz wiem na czym rzecz polega. "Zepsul" sie kdm. Przy logowaniu tekstowym jest dobrze, tylko przez kdm wywala. 

```
emerge kdm
```

 wywala jakies bledy, ale nei wiem jak je skopiowac tutaj lub gdzie sa logi. Gdzie?  :Smile:  A blad zawiera m.in. 

```
No space left on device autom4te-2.59: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status:1
```

----------

## wuja

 *dread_simon wrote:*   

> ... 
> 
> ```
> No space left on device...
> ```
> ...

 Brak miejsca na urządzeniu...

----------

## muchar

@dread_simon - spróbuj proszę używać słownika języka angielskiego tudzież słownika angielsko-polskiego...

----------

## dread_simon

@ muchar - z angielskim nie mam problemu, tylko z gentoo. Nie wiedzialem, jak to miejsce zwolnic, bo system jest dosc skromny w aplikacje. Ale juz uzylem 

```
df -h
```

 a pozniej wyczyscilem /usr/portage/distfiles, /tmp, /var/tmp. Tylko w dalszym ciagu pozostaje zajete 2.2 Gb na 2.7 Gb partycji roota. A mam tylko xfce 4, kdm, opere i mc. Czy dobrze mysle ze cos sie nie zgadza?

----------

## Xax

Zrob cos takiego (najlepiej rootem):

```
cd /

du -sh *

```

Zobaczysz ktore katalogi ile zajmuja.

Wiedz rowniez, ze samo drzewko portage ma prawie 500MB !!

----------

## BeteNoire

No i /usr/share/doc do niczego nie jest potrzebne. U siebie usunąłem i zwolniłem ponad 100 MB.

Do make.conf -> FEATURES="nodoc" - i soft merguje się bez dokumentacji.

----------

## dread_simon

O! To z rozmairem katalogów się bardzo przyda.

Dzięki wszystkim. 

Problem z nie włączaniem kont userów usunąłem emergując jeszcze raz kdm. Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## Sahin

Witam

Nie będę rozpoczynał nowego tematu bo problem jest podobny. Podczas uruchamiania XFCE4 widzę tylko mrugającą myszkę a potem nic się nie dzieje. Konsola wyrzuca takie błędy:

```
/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: line 52: xscreensaver: command not found

(xfce-mcs-manager:8230): libxfce4mcs-CRITICAL **: mcs_manager_add_channel_from_file: assertion `filename != NULL && strlen (filename) > 0' failed

** (xfce4-panel:8242): WARNING **: incompatible module /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libactions.so

** (xfce4-panel:8242): WARNING **: incompatible module /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libiconbox.so

** (xfce4-panel:8242): WARNING **: module /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/liblauncher.so cannot be opened: /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/liblauncher.so: undefined symbol: xfce_exec_on_screen

** (xfce4-panel:8242): WARNING **: incompatible module /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libshowdesktop.so

** (xfce4-panel:8242): WARNING **: module /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libtasklist.so cannot be opened: /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libtasklist.so: undefined symbol: xfce_create_framebox_with_content

** (xfce4-panel:8242): WARNING **: incompatible module /usr/lib/xfce4/panel-plugins/libwindowlist.so

sh: fortune: command not found
```

Problem występuje na koncie roota i zwykłego użytkownika. Z tym, że na koncie roota komunikat błędu jest krótszy:

```
/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: line 52: xscreensaver: command not found

(xfce-mcs-manager:8230): libxfce4mcs-CRITICAL **: mcs_manager_add_channel_from_file: assertion `filename != NULL && strlen (filename) > 0' failed

sh: fortune: command not found
```

```
Portage 2.1_pre5-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt dvi emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml2 xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS
```

Xorg-X11 mam modularny, ale na serii 6.8 też występował ten błąd. XFCE4 próbowałem uruchomić normalnie a nie przez Compiz i Xgl, więc to też nie ma wpływu. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Gogiel

Co do sprawdzania miejsca na dysku to polecam swietny program pod KDE: Filelight http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9887

----------

